# Melaleuka (spelling???)



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Mark (Overitnow) put me in touch with this website - I am considering becoming a preferred customer because I think there are a range of products that might help with a range of issues; weight control, cholesterol and skin problems amongst others. What I liked is that the lady I spoke to spoke sense did not pressure me into any decisions on the spot and was well-informed about the products that they offer.Thanks Mark - for anyone else with these concerns - its worth at least googling (sorry hope I've spelt it correctly) to see what they've got on offer.Sue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks, Sue. I hope you and your family get as much help with your health problems as Mariann and I have with them. ( www.melaleuca.com will get you there.)


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

SueV, have you tried the digestive line of Melaleuca? And if so, how was your experience with it?I love Melaluca, especially their lotion for dry skin and dental line but my friend is no longer a consultant so I no longer have access to their products.. I never had a chance to try their line for digestive health so I wondered how that worked.Since I am looking desperately for a zelnorm alternative (and have very limited options due to my desire to become pregnant) and am currently taking Lactulose which is not doing a thing, leaving me constipated, gassy and in pain...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm - don't get me started - I actually feel very torn about all of this - I have had several chats with our local Melaleuca Rep and we are, to be honest, still swithering and dithering about getting started - its going to cost us about £60.00 per month - which is quite a commitment - (especially when you are paying 2 hefty lots of school-fees) - to be frank, Paul is very much the main breadwinner in this household and is, to say the least, reluctant to pay this sort of money - even though, frankly - he has to do summat about his weight, cholesterol, blood pressure - but well, we've had a few "discussions" recently - and this project has been shelved albeit on a temporary basis but yes, I hear you Sterre, I'm sure all the products are wonderful (and much more worth spending the dosh on than a trip to Talin to see some footy) - lets get my son's exams outta the way and then we'll revisit this. Sue


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds a lot like what my friend went through.. the products are great but it is quite a commitment the monthly costs. She actually did pretty good because she knew so many people but I do know it takes a tremendous amount of time and commitment.Her husband is the breadwinner as well and as her business grew they had both underestimated how much time and effort it took, I dont' think they anticipated it turning into a full time job.I agree that the study's take priority and who knows... I think that if you know a lot of people and move well socially combined with the effort and time commitment you definately can make this very succesful but I don't see it as an easy way to make money...but then what is







Good luck and should you ever hear anything about that specific line , please share In the mean time, good luck with your son's exams!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

SterreDerZee said:


> Sounds a lot like what my friend went through.. the products are great but it is quite a commitment the monthly costs. She actually did pretty good because she knew so many people but I do know it takes a tremendous amount of time and commitment.Her husband is the breadwinner as well and as her business grew they had both underestimated how much time and effort it took, I dont' think they anticipated it turning into a full time job.I agree that the study's take priority and who knows... I think that if you know a lot of people and move well socially combined with the effort and time commitment you definately can make this very succesful but I don't see it as an easy way to make money...but then what is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As with most MLM companies you will need to decide whether to just use the products or attempt recompense by possibly selling at retail or actually networking.I joined my company purely for health reasons but ended up making it my life! I believe Melalueka have excellent products also!Just for interest the name MELALUECA refers to a genus of approx. 220 species of attractive flowering evergreen shrubs & trees endemic to Australia (with a just a few exemptions.)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Their supplements have transformed my once miserable life. While there can be a really potent income side to all of this, that is certainly not what I am about. We have, here, a large group of not very health people. I was once one of them. This turned out to be the simplist and probably most cost effective way of addressing all of those ailments. I know I am no different than any number of others who just want to get by without having to make a bunch of changes to their lifestyles. It is only fear of being taken advantage of that keeps you from similar transformations.And that's a real pity.Mark


----------

